# Husqvarna 346xp vs 550xp



## NC Cutter (Sep 7, 2015)

Just killing a few minutes comparing these two Husqvarna 50cc saws. Weights are almost the same as well as power. One looks like it was conceived in the Nike athletic shoe labs and the other traditional. One has a computer and one does not. The 346 is about $50 cheaper retail. Not sure what they really sell for as I'm not seeing any at Bailey's.

Anything I'm missing? Anyone own both want to comment on which they prefer?


----------



## sunfish (Sep 7, 2015)

The 550xp is new model that replaced the 346xp bout 3 years ago.


----------



## Big_Wood (Sep 7, 2015)

i've owned both and i wouldn't even consider a 346 with a 550 available. 346 is the next best thing though.


----------



## NC Cutter (Sep 7, 2015)

sunfish said:


> The 550xp is new model that replaced the 346xp bout 3 years ago.



I'm on the U.S. Husqvarna site right now and it's still listed in their catalog. Three years is a long time not to update your website. Unless Husqvarna hired the worst webmaster ever, it looks like they still make them.

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/forest/products/xp-saws/346-xp-e-tech-triobrake/


----------



## sunfish (Sep 7, 2015)

346s' are no longer made.


----------



## EvilRoySlade (Sep 7, 2015)

Well I have a 346 and i just bought a 550 so that I can share my input. Of course it's not here yet, soon, very soon.


----------



## NC Cutter (Sep 7, 2015)

sunfish said:


> 346s' are no longer made.



Weird. Did you click the link in my post?

Maybe I'm in a different timeline along the continuum where I can still purchase a new 346.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 7, 2015)

Left stock, I'd take a 550xp. Ported it has to be a 346!


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 7, 2015)

Link or no link, 346s are long gone.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 7, 2015)

NC Cutter said:


> Weird. Did you click the link in my post?
> 
> Maybe I'm in a different timeline along the continuum where I can still purchase a new 346.


Try and find a new one at a dealer, or anywhere.


----------



## pro94lt (Sep 7, 2015)

I love the one I'm running... but the 550 is lighter, has captive bar nuts, screw in flippy caps, autotune, the chain adjuster is in the clutch cover, and a auto return kill switch. Might not be a big deal to some but at the end of a long day all those things add up. I do love my 346 I wish it had all I mentioned


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Sep 7, 2015)

NC Cutter said:


> Weird. Did you click the link in my post?
> 
> Maybe I'm in a different timeline along the continuum where I can still purchase a new 346.



This is the USA husqvarna site, no 346 listed. It's been out of production for a while now. http://m.husqvarna.com/us/products/professional-chainsaws/


----------



## NC Cutter (Sep 7, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Link or no link, 346s are long gone.



That's pretty sad on Husqvarna's part. 

Oh well, I guess this thread's a wrap. Off to shop the Stihl site for a new 038...lol.


----------



## Deererainman (Sep 7, 2015)

Here ya go.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/ported-346-ported-441-new-346xpg.285471/


----------



## Franny K (Sep 7, 2015)

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/forest/products/xp-saws/husqvarna-chainsaws-xp-saws/ This is the link I have saved and it also shows the 346. They did take the 338 and 339 down in less than the last 3 years. One can see the battery saw as well.


----------



## NC Cutter (Sep 7, 2015)

gunnusmc03 said:


> This is the USA husqvarna site, no 346 listed. It's been out of production for a while now. http://m.husqvarna.com/us/products/professional-chainsaws/



The link I posted is from the U.S. site as well. Check the Url a few posts up. I've never seen the Husqvarna site you just posted. Odd layout. Either I've had too many beers watching this game or we've entered the matrix.

ETA: not trying to argue here, just pointing out what I'm looking at.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 7, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Link or no link, 346s are long gone.



I've got 2 new ones sitting in boxes 

Before anyone asks.......NOT for sale .


----------



## sunfish (Sep 7, 2015)

NC Cutter said:


> The link I posted is from the U.S. site as well. Check the Url a few posts up. I've never seen the Husqvarna site you just posted. Odd layout. Either I've had too many beers watching this game or we've entered the matrix.
> 
> ETA: not trying to argue here, just pointing out what I'm looking at.


The link you post is of the funky Tri-Brake model. There actually might be some of those left. They did not sell well at all!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 7, 2015)

I prefer my 550 over the 346.


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r (Sep 7, 2015)

Well, I personally own a 346 NE and at work I use a 550 for ground and bucket truck work.

Both saws are stock.

My 346 has an 18" bar with .325 round ground chisel.

550 at work had same.

In the cut and in my opinion, I don't think there is a difference between the 2 that a human being can discern.

The 550 does seem to rev quicker... I would speculate the autotune is advantageous in that aspect. Don't remember if the 550 sports Rev-Boost... Maybe the guy with the long beard who lives under the bridge will chime in on that?? 

At work, we have since swapped a 16" B&C onto the 550 to make it a little more friendly up in the air in the bucket.. And of course, it seems even faster in all categories...

My impression: I do like the 550.. But I'm not running out to trade my 346 in any time soon. In my mind, it is at least an equal replacement to the 346. And as far as the feel in the hands and in the cut, my opinion is that any gains are more evident on the spec sheets.

Just my $0.02

346's are extinct


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 7, 2015)

Husky likely would have happily kept making the 346xp but it's been the push to meet EPA standards that forces new models that will meet them .


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r (Sep 7, 2015)

Yep... pretty much.. Just like fleet average MPG for the auto industry.


----------



## Ironworker (Sep 8, 2015)

I've owned both and prefer the rawness of the 346, I'm not crazy about the autotune or mtronic saws.


----------

